# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Bloeden na orgasme tijdens de pil

## Tiffani

Hallo, ik ben sinds 27 juni aan de pil. Mijn dokter zei dat ik maar enkle dagen ongesteld zou zijn maar uiteindelijk was ik zelfs 9 dagen ongesteld, terwijl dit er normaal maar 5 zijn. Toen mijn maandstonden eindelijk over waren had ik toch nog een week last van bruinige afscheiding. Dit is uiteindelijk ook over gegaan en nu gaat alles relatief goed, hoewel ik nu met een ander probleem zit.
Deze week heb ik voor het eerst sinds ik aan de pil ben gemasturbeerd, maar telkens als klaarkom begin ik na een half uur/een uur the bloeden. Niet veel, maar toch net genoeg om een maandverbandje in te leggen. Nu, dit kan liggen aan het feit dat ik normaalgezien deze week ongesteld moest zijn (ik neem de pil door), maar ik denk niet dat dit het geval is.

Heeft iemand hetzelfde voorgehad, weet wat dit is en/of hoe het te verhelpen?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Tiffani,

Wanneer je maar net aan de pil bent is het niet verstandig om deze meteen na de eerste maand door te slikken. Het beste is om de eerste pilstrip af te maken, een stopweek te houden en vervolgens weer een nieuwe strip te nemen.

Het bloed waar jij last van hebt komt dus waarschijnlijk wel van de menstruatie af. Je lichaam is het gewend om iedere maand te menstrueren en ondanks het met de pil geen echte menstruatie is, is je lichaam het toch gewend. Het lichte bloeden wat je nu ervaart wordt spotting genoemd. Dit is vrij normaal wanneer je de pilstrip doorslikt. Het verstandigst is dan ook om gewoon de pil te nemen zoals deze voorgeschreven is. Een strip slikken, een stopweek houden en opnieuw een strip slikken. Met vakanties kan het natuurlijk voorkomen dat je hem een keer wilt doorslikken, maar in dat geval kan het dus voorkomen dat je last krijgt van spotting.

Aangezien je nu dus al bent begonnen met de nieuwe pilstrip zou ik je adviseren om deze strip te slikken en daarna een stopweek in te lassen. Spotting verdwijnt meestal vanzelf dus je hoeft je geen grote zorgen te maken.

----------


## Tiffani

Bedankt!

----------


## christel1

Tiffani, 
Welke pil slik je eigenlijk ? zijn het allemaal dezelfde kleurtjes of zijn het 3 verschillende kleuren want als dat het geval is dan kan je je pil maar 7 dagen verder nemen, de laatste 7 pilletjes uit je volgende pilstrip nemen omdat er verschillende dosissen van hormonen inzitten. Als je een pil hebt van 1 kleur dan kan je je pil gerust een maand langer slikken maar nu je nog maar net bezig bent zou ik toch zoals Syl zegt je lichaam eens met rust laten komen en je maandstonden of bloedingen gewoon laten doorkomen. Natuurlijk is het niet plezant als je op vakantie gaat of zo maar je bent nog jong en je lichaam moet zich nog echt aanpassen. 
Veel succes

----------


## Tiffani

Ik neem Yasmin, allemaal dezelfde kleur. Bedankt.

----------

